# What year is my Firestone Pilot bike?



## Nikonsteve (Oct 13, 2013)

I know this question has probably been asked a million times so, here goes a million and one.
I've tried to find it myself with not much luck. Guessing early '40's. if someone could tell me the exact year it would be much appreciated. The serial number is 178-7-0A3 located on the bottom bracket. Thanks!


----------



## jpromo (Oct 13, 2013)

Built by the company, Huffman. Indeed looks to be early 40s but I'm not familiar enough with the brand to decode the serial. That search will give more appropriate image results if you're looking for reference bikes. Cheers!


----------



## Nikonsteve (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks. That will give me another avenue to search.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 13, 2013)

Nikonsteve said:


> I know this question has probably been asked a million times so, here goes a million and one.
> I've tried to find it myself with not much luck. Guessing early '40's. if someone could tell me the exact year it would be much appreciated. The serial number is 178-7-0A3 located on the bottom bracket. Thanks!




appears to be from 1947


----------



## Nikonsteve (Oct 13, 2013)

How can I tell the exact year? From what i have seen they pretty much all look very simular. What is the decoding on the serial number or is there one? Thanks


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 13, 2013)

Nikonsteve said:


> How can I tell the exact year? From what i have seen they pretty much all look very simular. What is the decoding on the serial number or is there one? Thanks




I think there's a guy on here who knows a lot about Huffmans...
you might ask him.


----------



## Boris (Oct 13, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


> I think there's a guy on here who knows a lot about Huffmans...
> you might ask him.




Didn't he just?


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 13, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> Didn't he just?




ah, you may well be correct. we'll just have to wait for him to reply.

in the mean time I'll just drop this here...


----------



## Nikonsteve (Oct 14, 2013)

LOL! I like your style Dave.


----------



## dougfisk (Oct 14, 2013)

37fleetwood said:


>




$41.50 in 1947 is about the equivalent of $435 today.


----------



## Nikonsteve (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks guys for the help. Much appreciated!


----------

